# CMHR needs foster homes in Louisiana and Mississippi



## Marty (Jan 24, 2009)

Chances Miniature Horse rescue is in need of foster homes in or near SE Louisiana and Southern Mississippi as soon as possible.

We also need foster homes in several other states.

If you can help, please go to our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

and fill out the foster home application there and submit it to secretary Shannon. Her email address is listed there. If you have any other questions regarding becoming a foster home you can give me a call at 423 554-3046.

Thank you so much

Marty Garrison

CMHR Board of Directors


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 25, 2009)

Marty,

Are you guys currently needing foster homes in California?


----------



## Marty (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Brandy, we need them in every state unfortunately!


----------

